# Tire Pressure Warning Light not turning off



## RickO2018 (Mar 13, 2018)

Since delivery, my tire pressure warning light remains on despite proper pressure (confirmed by a tire pressure gauge) and the individual readouts. Have not found a way to reset this, and Tesla service was unable to fix with firmware update. Having to take it back next week. Anyone else experiencing this? I have the 19" Sport wheels. 

Thanks


----------



## cfickett (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a similar issue with the constant tire pressure warning light. A firmware update did not resolve the issue. It was ultimately fixed in a service visit where they replaced the sensor.


----------

